# wireless USB spamming /var/log/messages

## Gentree

Hi,

this is the second time I've hit this problem. Luckily I was at the machine.

Here's a snip from /var/log/messages:

```

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 25

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 26

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 27

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 28

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 29

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 30

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 31

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2.1 ep1in 3strikes

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 1

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 2

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/2456 retry 3

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

Jan 24 14:31:25 linbox ^C
```

I noticed the connection was broken, so I check the end of the log tail -F , it was spewing new lines so fast the display could not keep up.

In matter of minutes it had created 221MB of log file. If I was not present this would have jammed the root partition with cruft.

After unplugging and reinserting the wifi USB dongle , which re-established the connection , here's the usb usage:

```
bash-4.0#lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 013: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]

Bus 001 Device 012: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:1088 Canon, Inc. i965

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Any idea what this may be caused by?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

